# GT: Spurs vs Clippers (3.26.08)



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Parker-Finley-Bowen-Duncan-Oberto



*VS*
















































Mobley-Parker-Powell-Maggette-Thomas


Preview:​


> The San Antonio Spurs have more than bounced back from their longest losing streak of the season.
> 
> The surging Spurs look to win their fifth straight game while trying to continue their dominance of the visiting Los Angeles Clippers on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Also, New Orleans plays Cleveland while Phoenix plays Boston tonight. A loss for both of them would put the Spurs a full game ahead of Phoenix for the 5th spot and just a game behind New Orleans for the 1 spot.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

nice


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You ganna be here for the game, hi? I'm trying to start up the spurs game threads again, but the last few went to waste.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

i was here for the last one, didnt see anyone else post in it, so i didnt either  ill probably get a few posts in during the game tonight


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> i was here for the last one, didnt see anyone else post in it, so i didnt either  ill probably get a few posts in during the game tonight


That's exactly what I did. I guess we missed eachother xp

Hopefully MDIZZ will come to... that would be everyone right? Just us 3?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

yep. kokos gone, rocs gone, that one guy that came here with DRob in his avatar is gone, and i feel like im missing someone else. 

just to let you guys know, i talked to tim duncan and he said the reason the spurs went on that slump was because no one was posting in this part of the forum, so the whole team got depressed. so we should probably post more..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> yep. kokos gone, rocs gone, that one guy that came here with DRob in his avatar is gone, and i feel like im missing someone else.


Don't forget Texan, DaBobz, and Nephets. Also, Pimped Out is still here, but he switched sides (TRAITOR!!!) Oh and there actually is one other guy who still posts here every so often. I think it's Streetballer or somethin like that. I believe he posted after the Boston game.



> just to let you guys know, i talked to tim duncan and he said the reason the spurs went on that slump was because no one was posting in this part of the forum, so the whole team got depressed. so we should probably post more..


I talked to Pop, and he said the exact same thing! It's all up to us!


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

hornets are down to the lebron jameses right now by 1 with 7 secs left. phx is about to lose too!

EDIT: NO just won


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> EDIT: NO just won


By 1 freakin point!

Atleast Phoenix is losing, and losing big at that 

And Minnesota is hanging in there with Houston. They're only down 4 at halftime.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs blow a 13 point lead and are only up by 4 at half.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

thats great :azdaja: lets just hope we dont start out cold in 3rd like we have been doing for a while now


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bad news is Clippers tied it. Good news is that Minnesota is still hangin around with Houston.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

A 3 for Bowen and a block for Duncan gives the Spurs a 3 point lead after 3. Spurs should have gotten the ball again but they turned the shot clock off for some stupid reason!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs down 5... half a quarter left...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs cut lead to 2, but it's been all by FT's! We missed our last 8 field goals!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ginobili ends the drought with a 3! Spurs up 1!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

That sure looked like it went out on the Clippers...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Manu made 43 FT's in a row, before finally missing one tonight.

Spurs win their 5th consecutive game 97-88. It was ugly, but they pulled it off.

Bad news: Houston won 
Good news: Charlotte is actually beating L.A.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

man that was one ugly missing streak that we went on in the 4th. somehow everything came together at the end there and we won. like the spurs were fighting to make a basket, i was fighting to stay awake... that damn couch is too comfortable!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The entire game outside he last 3 or so minutes was just terrible. I thought the Spurs had finally gotten out of their slump with 4 solid wins in a row, but I guess not. All I know is that they better not play like this against Houston on Sunday. That's a very important game.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

we seem to always lose to houston.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I woke up at the start of the 4th Q and I was scared at one point that they would win. Good thing for that Manu guy.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

ezealen said:


> *Manu made 43 FT's in a row, before finally missing one tonight.*
> 
> Spurs win their 5th consecutive game 97-88. It was ugly, but they pulled it off.
> 
> ...


Thnaks to Bill Land


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

FreshCo said:


> Thnaks to Bill Land


lol it was funny how during the last game, he waited til after manu shot his second free throw to comment on his streak.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FreshCo said:


> Good thing for that Manu guy.


Yep, Manu showed up right when it mattered most. Of course, it would have been nice of him to show up sooner :rant:

Guess what! L.A. loss to Charlotte last night! No we're tied with L.A. and Houston for the 2nd spot!


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I hope we play the Nuggets so bad.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

FreshCo said:


> I hope we play the Nuggets so bad.


I don't know. Nuggets seem to matchup with us pretty well. I think I'd rather Golden State.


----------

